# Eliminator Mark II bars



## Demzie (Nov 22, 2020)

What's the price for bars like this? I cant say I've EVER seen a set for sale,  even On their original bike. 

Erin


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2020)

pictures?


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> pictures?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2020)

From what I have seen that is the Murray? version of the schwinn  rams horn style. I have seen it referred to as a butterfly style. I saw a schwinn set sell on feebay I can't recall price maybe over $200. Not positive did you try searching for sale section? Are you selling the bike?


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

No, I'm seeking the bars style. 

The Butterfly Bars are a bit different and smaller. 
This is mine with Butterfly Screamer bars for reference and they dance from 100-200 depending on condition usually. I think theres actually a Nice set on Feebay right now for 100.

I have two sets of these but the ones I'm after jut Inward quite a bit as the above photos show. These face downward. 

(And on a Cliffnote, Wald made Ramshorn bars a bit taller and more exagerated than Schwinns for the WILD ONE model., but those are much different.)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2020)

I love the simplex shifter and its location.


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love the simplex shifter and its location.



Thanks, its actually positioned there to be extended in the near future to either between the top bars or have a crook in the extension just beside the bars with maybe a little built on guide to the bar its closest to (chainside) for support and to prevent over shifting and bending anything. 

I'm thinking about chest to shoulder height for the knob, just to have that Muscle Exagerated length on there and the space between seat and windshield should be Just enough.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 5, 2020)

They are called pretzel bars. Specific to the Murray Mark ll eliminator bikes. They bring good money usually.


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

The Duke said:


> They are called pretzel bars. Specific to the Murray Mark ll eliminator bikes. They bring good money usually.



*Pretzel. Okay. 
I know they're not cheap, I'm still in the market.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 8, 2020)

Pretzel bars run from 250 to 400 now. They pop up every once in awhile.


----------

